# Inertness of Nitrogen



## ali sialkot (Jan 18, 2013)

please tell me the inertness of nitrogen


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Triple bond
& Small Size
Some time half filled p subshell


----------



## Abida (Jul 26, 2013)

*Link*

Brother awais sending error occurs while sending the link u asked.What should I do now as I can't send u the private massage from Medstudentz?


----------



## ali sialkot (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks bro


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Abida said:


> Brother awais sending error occurs while sending the link u asked.What should I do now as I can't send u the private massage from Medstudentz?


Do me a favour sis....if u can plz find me on fb from my email that I sent u...send me the link on fb..thanks


----------

